# Was brauchen (wollen) Frösche zum Laichen?



## pema (16. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
eigentlich war mir bis dato die Antwort auf diese Frage klar:
Einen Teiche (Wasserfläche) mit viel Grünzeugs, einem verhältnismäßig großen Flachwasserbereich (Uferbereich), etwas Sonne und möglichst keine Fressfeinde in der Nähe.
Dann sollte sich im Gartenbereich natürlich mehr als ein __ Grasfrosch aufhalten...also eine froschangenehme Umgebung...und es sollten doch zwei verschiedene Geschlechter unterwegs sein.

Seit wann bin ich hier angemeldet? Seit 6 Jahren?? Keine Ahnung - aber solange habe ich einen naturähnlichen Teich ohne Fressfeinde in einem Garten, der genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten und Futter für 'zig __ Frösche bieten würde. Alles nur für die Froschis eingerichtet.

Immerhin habe ich jedes Jahr ungef. 1 Frosch zu Besuch im Teich begrüßen dürfen (sie existierten also wirklich ) und jedes Jahr begann mit der Hoffnung auf Froschnachwuchs in Form eines Laichballens.....vergeblich. Jedes Jahr: vergeblich.
So vergeblich, dass ich schon an dem Sinn  meines Teiches zweifelte.

Jetzt weiß ich endlich, was ich falsch gemacht habe:
Zu viel Wasser. Zu viel Grün. Zu viel Ufer. Alles einfach zu viel.

In Wirklichkeit stehen Frösche nämlich auf Minimalart. Kaum Wasser. Keine Pflanzen. Kein Uferbereich und als Deko: eine Alulatte ist super.

Die vor Kurzem erst eingebuddelten Teichschale (1m entfernt vom tollen  Naturteich), unfreiwillig gefüllt mit dem  Regenwasser der letzten Zeit und versehen mit ein paar Ausstiegshilfen hat Herr und Frau Frosch so sehr gefallen, dass sie nach all den Jahren des Wartens auf die glorreiche Idee kamen: vielleicht doch mal in diesem Garten eine Familie gründen.

Jetzt weiß ich, was Frösche brauchen: Ne Alulatte.

     
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (16. März 2017)

pema schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit stehen __ Frösche nämlich auf Minimalart. Kaum Wasser. Keine Pflanzen. Kein Uferbereich und als Deko: eine Alulatte ist super.


Vor allem keine Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer und andere Kaulquappen Fresser.

PS. Heute wieder die ersten Frösche und __ Molche gesehen. Molche haben sich von ersten Jahr an im Teich vermehrt. Wasserfrösche erst letztes Jahr. Da sind die Kaulquappen echte Brummer. Hatte zuvor noch nie so große gesehen.

Grasfrösche und __ Kröten lassen sich bei mir noch bitten. 

Ach, die Goldelrizen scheinen sich auch im Winter zu vermehren....will einer welche abholen.


----------



## rollikoi (16. März 2017)

Hallo,

was soll man da sagen; vielleicht eigenwillige __ Frösche oder so. 
Aber mal im Ernst, die Alulatte würde ich rausnehmen die könnte Schadstoffe abgeben.
Ersetzen würde ich sie durch eine unbehandelte Holzleiste oder ein Brett, da wachsen auch die Algen besser dran und die werden gebraucht denn Kaulquappen haben immer Kohldampf.

LG Bernd

PS: Es kann auch ein Brett namens Pitt sein.


----------



## pema (16. März 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, die Alulatte würde ich rausnehmen die könnte Schadstoffe abgeben.


Nun ja,
der Teich sollte ja jetzt erst angelegt werden...mit Flachwasserzonen und etc. Eigentlich sollte er dieses Wochenende leer gemacht werden und dann fertig gestellt werden,
Also ist der Laich umgezogen...einen Meter weiter in den 'verhassten'  Teich.
Mal schauen ob Morgen wieder neuer Laich im 'unfertigen' Teich ist.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (16. März 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Ersetzen würde ich sie durch eine unbehandelte Holzleiste oder ein Brett, da wachsen auch die Algen besser dran und die werden gebraucht denn Kaulquappen haben immer Kohldampf.


Ein trockennes Brötchen tut es auch wenn die Quappen dann Kohldampf haben.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. März 2017)

pema schrieb:


> Zu viel Wasser. Zu viel Grün. Zu viel Ufer. Alles einfach zu viel


Waren bestimmt minimalistische Zenfrösche oder so, vielleicht auch ne Idenditätstörung und Froschi denkt,sie wäre eine Unke?
Bin auch gespannt wie's weiter geht. 
Bei mir im Teich tut sich noch gar nix, vielleicht sollte ich auch so eine Pfütze hinstellen oder ne tiefe fiese Fahrspur in die Wiese fräsen?


----------



## jolantha (18. März 2017)

Bei mir ist grade mal wieder eine Kröteninvasion, Fadenalgen abfischen geht im Moment gar nicht, alles voll mit __ Kröten .


----------



## marcus18488 (18. März 2017)

Bei mir liegt ein alter traktorreifen im Garten, in dem sich Wasser gesammelt hat. Seit zig Jahren laichen hier __ Frösche ab. Zum fressen haben die bis jetzt genug gefunden, sonst würden es nicht mehr werden von Jahr zu Jahr. 
Im Teich laichen auch jedes Jahr __ Kröten und Frösche. 
Hab noch kein Jahr ohne gehabt


----------



## domserv (20. März 2017)

Ich hoffe ja auch auf __ Frösche und/oder __ Kröten, zumal bei uns schon immer Kröten auf dem Gelände sind. Jetzt, nachdem ich ja eine kleine Teichlandschaft, bestehend aus 6000 L Teich und drei Minis angelegt habe, würde ich mich über Laich freuen. Aber bisjetzt ist nix passiert.


----------



## krallowa (20. März 2017)

Guten Morgen,

weiß nicht ob es hierher passt, wollte aber kein neues Thema aufmachen.

Meine Frage:
Wie geht ihr mit Frosch- oder Krötenlaich um?
Lasst ihr es im Fischteich, setzt ihr es um oder überlasst ihr den(oder das??) Laich seinem Schicksal?
Ich hatte am Wochenende im Fischteich ordentlich Froschparty in den Nächten und am Sonntagmorgen 4 große Ballen Laich am Randbereich.
Da sich die Fische aber auch dafür interessierten und ich Angst habe das es ein willkommener Snack ist, habe ich das Ganze in mein Biotop (auch schon ordentlich vollgelaicht) umgesetzt um es zu schützen.
Nicht jeder hat sicher die Möglichkeit den Laich mal eben 5 Meter weiter umzusiedeln und da __ Frösche ja bekanntlich unter Naturschutz stehen und eigentlich überhaupt nicht umgesiedelt werden dürfen, gibt es da sicher Konflikte.
Im Teich lassen und hoffen, einen Schutz um den Laich bauen oder einen sicheren Ort wählen?
MfG
Ralf


----------



## pema (20. März 2017)

Hallo Ralf,
ich habe in meinem Falle (keine Fische im Teich) den umgesiedelten Laich mit Kaninchendraht vor den Amseln (und Krähen) geschützt. Wenn die Kaulquappen allerdings geschlüpft sind, gibt es ja keinen Schutz gegen Fressfeinde mehr.
Ob sich also der Schutz des Laiches in einem Fischreich lohnt??...ich glaube nicht. Dann lieber in ein separates Becken packen und huddeln.
Das Ganze ist aber sicherlich nur für Leute interessant, die seit geraumer Zeit auf Frosch  (__ Kröten) - Besuch hoffen.
Andere nervt es wohl eher.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (20. März 2017)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Zumahl zwei Fische den Zauber nicht überlebt hatten.


Welche Größe ?


----------



## Anja W. (21. März 2017)

andreas w. schrieb:


> (...) nachdem die __ Kröten vor einigen Jahren versuchten die Fische zu begatten (....)



Und ich wundere mich, warum unser einziger Frosch in einem kargen Betondings lebt, in dem auch ein Springbrunnen ist, obwohl er einen kleinen Naturteich mit meist vielen Kröten und einen "Seerosenteich" mit immerhin ein paar Kröten zur Auswahl hat.
Wenn ich das so lese, kann ich den Kleinen verstehen. Wer weiß, was ihm schon passiert ist.

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## andreas w. (21. März 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Welche Größe ?


 Der eine war etwas über der andere etwas unter 20 Zentimetern, also keine Anfänger mehr. Und trotzdem nicht vermehrungsfähig - in dieser Konstellation


----------



## StefanBO (26. März 2017)

Hallo Petra,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Froschlaich. Ja, Grasfrösche mögen Flachwasser. Bei mir bevorzugen sie ganz stark die Bachlaufschalen und jetzt auch einen Mörtelkübel mit viel Schlamm und wenig Wasser neben dem Hauptteich. Vögel/Amseln sollen auf Kaulquappen und insbesondere frische Landgänger scharf sein, beim Laich habe ich das nur von __ Enten gehört.


----------



## neuling (26. März 2017)

Moin zusammen...auch wenn schon Abend ist.
Bei mir vergnügen sich die __ Frösche ziemlich heftig. Froschleich ist satt vorhanden und wird auch nicht geschützt. Selbst die Forellen gehen da nicht dran. 
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Tottoabs (27. März 2017)

Bis auf die Krötenkaulquappen, werden die Froschkaulquappen von den Fischen gefressen.


----------



## neuling (27. März 2017)

Echt ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen 
Man lernt nie aus


----------



## Anja Thomas (30. März 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Vor allem keine Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer und andere Kaulquappen Fresser.



Moin, muss mich hier mal einklinken... Von diesen Rückenschwimmern hab ich sehr viele im Teich. Ich hätte aber auch gerne irgendwann mal __ Frösche, bzw deren Nachwuchs. Kann ich jetzt vergeblich darauf warten? __ Molche habe ich dagegen viele, obwohl der Teich noch nicht mal ein Jahr alt ist. Sind auch in Paarungsbereitschaft, aber Laich konnte ich noch nicht entdecken. Gehen die Rückenschwimmer auch daran? Haben Rückenschwimmer natürliche Feinde?


----------



## Christine (30. März 2017)

Hallo Anja,
das mit den Rückenschwimmern spielt sich auch ein. 
Den Molchlaich kannst Du so einfach auch nicht entdecken, weil sie keine Laichballen produzieren wie die __ Frösche oder Schnüre wie die Erdkröten, sondern einzelne Eier fein säuberlich in Blätter von Unterwasserpflanzen einwickeln. Und später vorsicht mit dem Entfernen von Fadenalgen. Darin hängen gerne Molchlarven (und Libellenlarven auch!).


----------



## Anja Thomas (30. März 2017)

Vielen Dank Christine!


----------



## pema (30. März 2017)

So,
der Teich ist nun 'fertig'. D.h., keine Alulatten mehr, ein Flachwasserbereich, Substrat und schon ein paar Pflanzen. Sieht schei...aus. Eine trübe uninteressante Brühe...zumindest für uns.
Die sehen das wohl anders - einen Tag nach der Neuanlage:
 

petra


----------



## Fotomolch (8. Apr. 2017)

Im ehemaligen Schwimmbad des Dorfes sind auch immer __ Frösche, bei mir im Teich noch nicht, aber __ Molche.


----------

